# Sigma 9mm



## Dropshot (Nov 13, 2008)

I am a newbie and I am looking for my first semi-auto. Where is the best place online to price the sigma?


----------



## Apex (Oct 16, 2008)

I look at gunbroker.com for the pictures, and budsgunshop.com for the going rate prices, though I haven't bought from either. I'd also check for any forum vendors. Maybe others will chime in here? 

Good luck! :smt023


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Apex said:


> I look at gunbroker.com for the pictures, and budsgunshop.com for the going rate prices, though I haven't bought from either. I'd also check for any forum vendors. Maybe others will chime in here?
> 
> Good luck! :smt023


Sounds like good advice to me. :smt023 Compare the prices you see online (+Shipping&FFL fees) to the prices at your local shops (+taxes).:smt023

-Jeff-


----------



## bprince04305 (Oct 14, 2008)

Budsgunshop.com..... has it for 289 shipped


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

http://www.galleryofguns.com/#


----------



## Apex (Oct 16, 2008)

BeefyBeefo said:


> Sounds like good advice to me. :smt023 Compare the prices you see online (+Shipping&FFL fees) to the prices at your local shops (+taxes).:smt023
> 
> -Jeff-


That's right! Forgot to mention the fees. Before I get too carried away at Buds I hafta remember to add shipping costs plus $100 transfer fees. D'oh!


----------



## nelskc (Jan 15, 2008)

Buds has shipping fees included, my local gun shop charged $12 bucks to do FFL transfer. So when I bought my XD from buds, I only had to add $12 dollars to their price.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Most people already know, but for those of you that don't, the prices advertised on Buds website _do_ include shipping for the most part on firearms. But, these are cash prices. There are fees if you want to pay with a credit card (3% I think). Just a little heads up. Obviously using a credit card generally speeds up the process.

-Jeff-


----------

